# Conferencia programada (Versión Alfa)



## Dano (Ene 22, 2011)

Off: Estaba terminando es escribir este post y sin querer cerré la pestaña :enfadado::enfadado: 
--------------------------------------------

La idea proviene de aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/437119/.

La idea es hacer una conferencia o chat on-line que sera la versión Alfa de toda la idea, esta reunión se discutirán temas previamente acordados.
Para poner un poco de orden debemos establecer ciertas normas, para no cambiar mucho usaríamos las mismas que las del foro agregando.

Límite minimo de mensajes en el foro para poder participar: 50
Límite mínimo de estadía en el foro: 2 meses.

Cualquier modificación de las mismas será escuchada.


Para los que piensan participar serái necesario que contesten las siguientes preguntas.

Preferencia en el modo de la discución: Chat o Conferencia (con micrófono hablando).
Horario que les queda cómodo para participar (respecto a Argentina) y día o días que les conviene.
Que tema les gustaría charlar.

Ésta primera conferencia se hará en un chat o TeamSpeak público, basicamente para no cargar a Andrés con algo que talvez no llegue a nada.

=========

Mis respuestas:

-Conferencia en TeamSpeak.
-Horario desde las 17:00 hasta las 03:00 Hs.
-Tema: Análisis de un amplificador, puntos a tener en cuenta en su diseño.

Saludos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ene 22, 2011)

Y como nos reuniriamos? vamos todos a skype? 



Dano dijo:


> Off: Estaba terminando es escribir este post y sin querer cerré la pestaña :enfadado::enfadado:



PD: Word o el bloc de notas te salva siempre jaja


----------



## Cacho (Ene 22, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Off: Estaba terminando es escribir este post y sin querer cerré la pestaña


Nunca me paso ni me volverá a pasar 

Desde tipo 6 de la tarde en adelante, casi cualquier día hasta pasada la medianoche.
Lo demás, me da más o menos lo mismo porque no suelo usar ninguno de los métodos esos que sugieren, así que me pliego a lo que salga.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ene 23, 2011)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Mis respuestas:
> 
> -Conferencia en TeamSpeak.
> -Horario desde las 17:00 hasta las 03:00 Hs.
> *-Tema: Análisis de un amplificador, puntos a tener en cuenta en su diseño.*


Totalmente de acuerdo con Dano. El tema a tratar me parece super interesante. Buenísimo.

Por lo de Chat o Conferencia, prefiero Chat. No tengo micrófono y me parece mucho más interesante el Chat, porque creo que tiene más amplitud de posibilidades, por ejemplo, escribir cálculos, fórmulas.. Cosa que coloquialmente no se puede hacer (o es difícil).

Esperamos las opiniones de los interesados.

Otra cosa: Cantidad máxima de participantes? (cupo).
Por qué? Muy simple, no creo que se pueda organizar nada si estamos 100 personas hablando al mismo tiempo...

Y lo mismo que dijo Cacho, casi cualquier día de la semana a partir de las 0 horas... Inclusive los domingos (sábado a las 0:00 Hs ya es Domingo. )

Me gusta la propuesta, lo que no entiendo es como sería el chat! De que forma? En qué lugar?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 24, 2011)

Unos 10 Participantes estaría bien... ¿Que opinan? El tema se escucha interesante. Varios puntos para discutir acerca de un amplificador. Ahora, solo faltaría confirmación de los participantes, fecha de reunión y en que lugar.

Saludos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 24, 2011)

Voy a reescribir mi mensaje anterior que parece que se salió un Cachito de contexto: quizás se pueda organizar de tal manera que haya gente  participando activamente y otros como oyentes, ya que no usando un servidor propio, da  lo mismo cuantos estén viendo o hablando.
O sea, en la inscripción, se debería especificar si la intención es participar o solo ver.
En caso de solo ver, el cupo sería ilimitado, en caso contrario no.


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Ene 24, 2011)

que se discutira?   circuitos equivalentes, modelajes  hibrido pi, teorema de miller , adaptacion de impedancias , y multietapas. amlificadores realimentados, ganancia por ancho de banda, amplificadores realimentados , estabilidad, clases a , b ,ab , c d, e, f  los de radio frecuencia , calculo completo de los mismos en su totalidad de utilidades?

tal vez  con amplif operac en circuitos integrados de potencia ? filtros activos? polos y ceros de la funcion transferencia? quien me podria decir en concreto de que se debatiria?


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Feb 1, 2011)

Estoy de acuerdo con Black Tiger1954, al igual que sucede aqui en el foro, leo muchos mensajes sin participar porque no soy del todo entendido en el tema, pero así tambien se aprende.
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Feb 2, 2011)

gabriel16f877 dijo:


> que se discutira?   circuitos equivalentes, modelajes  hibrido pi, teorema de miller , adaptacion de impedancias , y multietapas. amlificadores realimentados, ganancia por ancho de banda, amplificadores realimentados , estabilidad, clases a , b ,ab , c d, e, f  los de radio frecuencia , calculo completo de los mismos en su totalidad de utilidades?
> 
> tal vez  con amplif operac en circuitos integrados de potencia ? filtros activos? polos y ceros de la funcion transferencia? quien me podria decir en concreto de que se debatiria?


Había leído esto y me olvidé de contestarlo.

Si ese fuera el temario, no sería una "videoconferencia", sería un cuatrimestre 
Ya sólo con el cálculo completo se te van varias conferencias... Estimo que será algo más breve y simple, algo como un AB común y cómo funciona sin meternos muy en detalles o no se termina nunca.

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 2, 2011)

Eso mismo _cuculus_  aunque el temario podría ser también interminable si hacemos una conferencia sobre alcoholes destilados


----------



## Cacho (Feb 2, 2011)

¿Habrá Fernet?


----------



## Tacatomon (May 27, 2011)

Y para cuando Apá?


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 8, 2011)

me quede esperando¿¿¿


----------



## Dano (Jul 9, 2011)

Ese es el tema, se necesita que alguien que sepa mucho de un tema lo dirija. 
Organizarlo es lo de menos, que haya un moderador capacitado es el tema.

Creo que hay que cambiar el punto de vista a: Quién está capacitado en un tema? lo suficiente para moderar una charla.


----------



## HADES (Jul 9, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Ese es el tema, se necesita que alguien que sepa mucho de un tema lo dirija.
> Organizarlo es lo de menos, que haya un moderador capacitado es el tema.
> 
> Creo que hay que cambiar el punto de vista a: Quién está capacitado en un tema? lo suficiente para moderar una charla.



Que se abra competencia publica para posibles aspirantes y de ahi que se elijan digo pues....


----------

